# Tenso Cocktail



## Majsa (31 Jan 2019)

Hi, my local EI powder supplier is moving from CSM+B to Tenso Cocktail. I am a bit confused, what are the benefits, if any, or should I just stick to CSM+B with EI?


----------



## DeepMetropolis (10 Feb 2019)

Yes I was just about to order and noticed it too, just wondering myself also as it is a more expensive option.. I normally just add Fe DTPA to the csm+b.


----------



## Cor (10 Feb 2019)

Meaby you can switch to Aqua Rebell Makro Basic or Seachem Flourish.
I personally prefer MicroMix plus (cheap)


----------



## DeepMetropolis (11 Feb 2019)

I think you meant Aqua rebel Mikro basic, both options you give a far more expensive as dry salts. Ive read about Micromix is there a good supplier here in the Netherlands?


----------



## DeepMetropolis (17 Feb 2019)

So I went ahead and ordered it. I'm calculating how much using the rotalabutterfly I noticed it doens't have magnesium as csm+b does but it does have calcium. Don't know if it would be a problem since always use tap water.


----------



## Cor (17 Feb 2019)

good that you found it.
You mean to solve it? then you better use ro water.

I always use tapwater for the watechange and the dosing  recommendations are 5 gram on 250ml en dose 3 ml on 100 liter.


----------



## DeepMetropolis (17 Feb 2019)

The tap water here is just fine, don't think its worth the hassle making all that ro for my water changes every week. And for the solution I guess ro would be better but then again the water is no different from what I do in my tank..
I'm going from 0.2 fe daily to 0.1 now with the new mix, think the plant can adapt just fine.. otherwise I have some spare fe to add..


----------



## dw1305 (17 Feb 2019)

Hi all,





DeepMetropolis said:


> I noticed it doens't have magnesium as csm+b does but it does have calcium. Don't know if it would be a problem since always use tap water.


You are unlikely to have much magnesium in your tap water (<"for geological reasons">) even if it is hard (calcium carbonate (CaCO3) rich) water.

The UK is just part of Europe separated by a minor sea level change, "our" chalk is the same as the chalk in N. France, Netherlands, Belgium etc.

You can buy "Epsom Salts" (MgSO4.7H2O) cheaply and they are 10% Mg.

cheers Darrel


----------



## DeepMetropolis (17 Feb 2019)

Thanks Darrel this is a great tip, it is cheaper then buying MgSO4 at my nutrient supplier


----------



## DeepMetropolis (18 Mar 2019)

Okay now a few weeks dosing Tenso thing grow just fine, have less gsa but the reds of the stem plants are less intense as before..


----------

